# and so it ends in vancouver......



## wokofshame (Dec 30, 2007)

so this isn't quite a full story. 2 friends and i just finished a 5-week trip that took us from vermont down to baja mexico and up to van here. i'm planning to post some stories here about various crazy stuff that happened to us road-tripping, hitchhiking and biking.
but i'm pretty dished right now.
a hella lot of life-changing stuff went down and we met various characters from deadbeat beale st partying homebums in memphis to bike gurus in phoenix to moonshine makers in flag to to old railroaders in asheville to fishermen in mexico to medical marijuana growers from norcal. we barely made it across the border, tripping on mushroom tea with hefty doses of kava root extract, chocolate stout and weed fueling us north.
cbp pulled out some scary shaved head gestapo dude who threatened to cavity search us, i have no idea how it all happened. anyway, now we're chilling at the apartment of friends who are with family for the holidays and listening to fine LP's and getting mildly drunk. i'm here for 4 months to go to choo choo u.
interestingly enough it's all paid for by a fund that was paid to my grandmother as restitution for my great-grandfather's holocaust-era slave labor. 
it is always mad how family inter locks w/ everything you do.
MURT-------


----------



## Hobo Mud (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting tale of adventure. Lol!


----------

